# Buffed Und Jobs?



## Hardbase (6. Juni 2008)

Servus zusammen, ich wollte mal fragen erstmal aus reiner neugirde,
Wie Leuft das eigendlich Bei Buffed nun ab? Es haben sicherlich alle mitbekommen das es nun auch eine Buffed zeitschrifft usw giebt.
Werden die Mitarbeiter bei buffed eigendlich nunja Bezahlt? ist das ein richtieger Job oder so?
Und fals ja, kann man sich bei Buffed eigendlich bewerben und als Mitarbeiter mitwirken?
Ich hab mich schonmal bei CBSpiele beworben, doch dort war es nix da ich zu dem zeitpunkt noch zu Jung wahr mit 16 jahren.
Nun bin ich 4 Jahre älter und mich reizt es natürlich immer noch bei sowas mitzumachen, vorallem da ich Leidenschaftlicher zocker von RPG`s usw bin.
Ich teste so zimlich alle neuen spiele die auf dem Markt sind.

Daher würd ich das gerne mal wissen ob Buffed auch jobangebote hat.

MFG


----------



## Incontemtio (6. Juni 2008)

Hardbase schrieb:


> Werden die Mitarbeiter bei buffed eigendlich nunja Bezahlt? ist das ein richtieger Job oder so?



Ja wie Redakteur in einer Computerzeitschrift. 



Hardbase schrieb:


> Und fals ja, kann man sich bei Buffed eigendlich bewerben und als Mitarbeiter mitwirken?



Ja, aber einen Garant für die Aufnahme gibt es nicht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. Juni 2008)

*schieb*


----------



## QcK (6. Juni 2008)

Echt nichts gegen dich, aber bei deinen Rechtschreibfehlern denke ich nicht, dass du einen Posten in der Redaktion bekommen wirst...


----------



## Rascal (6. Juni 2008)

*hust* erstens muss ich QcK zustimmen (Was den TE angeht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens: Viele denken "Cool, ich zock doch so gern, mach ich doch sowas!".... Also zur Info: Die Leute von Buffed.de sind hauptberuflich *Redakteure* (Journaliste), und _nicht Zocker_ (auch wenn das bei Buffed.de natürlich dazugehört)

Bloss weil du denkst "Rollenspiele interessieren mich" heisst das noch lange nicht, dass du als Redakteur für eine solche Seite taugst (klingt jetzt hart, aber ich hoffe diese Worte haben ihre Wirkung).

Des weitere ist es so, das einige der Forenmoderatoren Freie Mitarbeiter sind... Das also freiwillig machen.

So Long
--Ras


----------



## Greeki (7. Juni 2008)

Rascal schrieb:


> *hust* erstens muss ich QcK zustimmen (Was den TE angeht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freie Mitarbeiter und Freiwilliger sind übrigens was andres. Ein freier Mitarbeiter ist kein fix Angestellter bekommt aber dennoch Geld (von der Firma), den Freiwilligen muss ich jetzt wohl nicht erklären oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (7. Juni 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Freie Mitarbeiter und Freiwilliger sind übrigens was andres. Ein freier Mitarbeiter ist kein fix Angestellter bekommt aber dennoch Geld (von der Firma), den Freiwilligen muss ich jetzt wohl nicht erklären oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, hab *Freiwillige* Mitarbeiter gemeint, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardbase (7. Juni 2008)

Freiwillig würd ich natürlich auch mitarbeiten is ja absolut keine Frage.
Es hat mich halt nuur interessiert ^^

Viele haben es vll auch schon gesehen das ich einige FAQ`s geschrieben habe Für AoC Problemme.
MFG


----------



## Rascal (7. Juni 2008)

Dem zuzufügen sei vielleicht noch, das man angefragt wird, ob man Mod werden möchte, nicht umgekehrt ;-)
(Zumindest wars früher so)

Du bist eben nicht der einzige, der Mod werden möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2008)

Jep, ist immer noch so.


----------



## Hardbase (8. Juni 2008)

wie leuft das ganze denn ab? was muss ich tuen??? 
würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.
MFG


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juni 2008)

Hardbase schrieb:


> wie leuft das ganze denn ab? was muss ich tuen???
> würd mich über eine Antwort freuen.
> MFG



... lese du oben die anderen geschriebenen beiträge und so...


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Juni 2008)

Wichtigste Voraussetzung für den Moderatorenposten:
Frag nicht nach dem Moderatorenposten.


----------



## Rascal (8. Juni 2008)

Und noch einen allgemeinen Tip fürs Leben, Hardbase:

"_*Lesen bildet*_"

Da schreib ich doch extra, man wird angefragt und net umgekehrt, und als erstes fragst du was man tun muss.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: An deiner Rechtschreibung solltest du auch ein wenig feilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardbase (9. Juni 2008)

sry war das WE auf ner LAN, daher war ich etwas müde. OK ich danke euch dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wichtigste Voraussetzung für den Moderatorenposten:
> Frag nicht nach dem Moderatorenposten.




First rule about Fight Club: Don't talk about Fight Club!


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2008)

Fight Club?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juni 2008)

Fight Club!

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7736


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

wiso fragt ihr mich nie an ^^ ich hab mehr posts als carcha *g*

na wär mir zu anstrengend mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber carcha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > deine keule


----------



## Carcharoth (9. Juni 2008)

1. Qualität vor Quantität
2. Du checkst den FightClub-Witz nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Qualität vor Quantität
> 2. Du checkst den FightClub-Witz nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch kenn ich -.- hab den film schon 20mal gesehen xD


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Juni 2008)

Das hat nur bedingt mit dem Film zu tun, für den Witz muss man Englisch können.


----------



## Rascal (11. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub somit hast du dich für den Job disqualifiziert, Minastirit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das du Minas Tirith falsch geschrieben hast find ich eher lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarod (13. Juni 2008)

ausserdem kann Foren Moderation mehr als nur anstrengend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - weis ich aus leidiger Erfahrung *g* - all diese kleinen Streithammel immer da *g*


----------



## gorecore (8. Juli 2008)

Jarod schrieb:


> ausserdem kann Foren Moderation mehr als nur anstrengend sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz richtig und wer nicht spurt oder den Witz mit dem "Fight Club" nicht versteht, der bekommt "Club Hits". 

Ich musste mich einfach mal hier anmelden als ich wiedermal gut vor lachen gekrümmt vor dem Rechner saß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## forgotten22 (21. September 2010)

Ich endtschuldige mich schonmal im vorraus dafür, wenn ich diesen Beitrag zu sehr aus den Tiefen dieses Forums herausgezogen habe, aber ich habe noch eine Frage zu diesem Thema:

Ich bin sehr interessiert an einem Solchen Beruf, denn ich mag den Beruf eines Redakteurs und die Themen (Spiele usw.) gefallen mir auch sehr. Nun, meine Schule habe ich noch nicht beendet, aber man kann sich ja jetzt schonmal informieren... Leider gibt es ein kleines Problem... Ich finde keinen Informations Text über die Job suche bei Buffed. Natürlich kann man auf gut glück einfach eine E-Mail schreiben, doch ich denke nicht, das dies der Sinn der Sache ist. 
Es fehlen mir einfach daten wie: Was wird gesucht?, Welche Qualitäten bzw. Anforderungen braucht man (z.B. "Wir suchen Leute die sich viel mit Spielen beschäftigt haben und gut Texte verfassen können, außerdem...!")? 

Vielleicht ist es auch Absicht, solche Fragen offen zu lassen, damit die Leute etwas einfallen lassen... Denn bei der Gamestar finde ich solche Dinge auch nicht umbediengt... Oder es ist einfach nur meine blödheit, die mich daran hindert, das zu finden, was ich suche xD ... Aber ich zweifle stark daran...

Naja, wie auch immer,
MfG Forgotten

PS: Zum Beispiel würde mich auch interessieren, ob man zwingend fließend English sprechen können muss... Ich bin zwar gut in English und kann fast jeden Text übersetzen... Aber fließend?^^


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2010)

In den letzten Podcasts wurde das Thema mal aufgegriffen - also das "Wie wird man Redakteur in der Spielbranche".
Und Jobausschreibungen gibt es immer nur, wenn eine Stelle offen ist - wie beispielsweise aktuell als Praktikanten oder Freie Mitarbeiter. Für Volontariate gibt es keine Vakanz.


----------



## forgotten22 (22. September 2010)

Ah, danke! gut zu wissen.


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2010)

Ganz schlecht wenn man den Joke nicht versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ganz schlecht wenn man den Joke nicht versteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



?


----------

